# Wiper marks in windshield



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have wiper marks in the Caddy windshield, any good fix for clearing?


----------



## DeathChurch (Jan 18, 2010)

New wipers and a new windshield


----------



## llanoite (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiper marks in windshield (dieselherb1)*

TTT...I have the same problem with my Cabby. PO must have run it without blades! I have nother windshield. Do I really need that? Thoughts? Thx


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Wiper marks in windshield (dieselherb1)*

There are a few companies that make glass polishing kits. They will work for light haze, but won't really remove any scratches that you can feel with a fingernail. Eastwood and Griots I believe both have a kit.


----------

